# I've wasted my life.



## Emma (Nov 4, 2007)

I always ignored people that said Ben and Jerrys is fantastic. I'm not a big icecream lover so I didn't bother because it's so expencive. I was wrong. I decided to finally try it last night. Chocolate brownie flavour. Bloody hell it's the best thing ever. I even woke my other half up at 6:30am this morning to see where was open to get some. I had to wait till about 1pm for another tub which was promptly eaten. MY GOD DELISH.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 4, 2007)

hahaha, we've got you now!!


----------



## Tina (Nov 4, 2007)

One of my faves is the Twisted variety with Cherry Garcia and that chocolate brownie you're talking about, Em. It's fabulous, as are so many of their flavors.


----------



## Ash (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh god..the Cinnamon Buns or the Oatmeal Cookie Chunk. They're the stuff of dreams.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Em, you've got some catching up to do!

Try chocolate brownie batter too, you won't even believe it. And if you can get it, Americone Dream is worth a taste or seven. Oh... and the s'mores flavor, and the oatmeal cookie one that Ashley mentioned, and... and... 
:eat1:


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm addicted to "Marsha Marsha Marshmallow" but can't find it anywhere!  It's not even on their website as a current or "dead" flavor... sigh...


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2007)

My favs are New York Super Fudge Chunk and ChocChip Cookie dough.

Oh.. and Chubby Hubby.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Nov 4, 2007)

Two words:

Chunky. Monkey.


*sighs dreamily*


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 4, 2007)

I like the one that was Primary Berry Graham (but was renamed after and now I can't recall the damn name... but that giant swirl of graham cracker crust.... uuuuggghhh, sooooo goooodddd)


----------



## William (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Em

I hope that they have Cherry Garcia over there!!!

Try it!!

William 




CurvyEm said:


> I always ignored people that said Ben and Jerrys is fantastic. I'm not a big icecream lover so I didn't bother because it's so expencive. I was wrong. I decided to finally try it last night. Chocolate brownie flavour. Bloody hell it's the best thing ever. I even woke my other half up at 6:30am this morning to see where was open to get some. I had to wait till about 1pm for another tub which was promptly eaten. MY GOD DELISH.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I like the one that was Primary Berry Graham (but was renamed after and now I can't recall the damn name... but that giant swirl of graham cracker crust.... uuuuggghhh, sooooo goooodddd)


 
Ben & Jerry's* ice cream flavors* are frequently changed, with seasonal and limited batch blends (such as _Pumpkin Cheesecake_) as well as annual variations.

Strawberry Cheesecake -> Strawberry Cheesecake Ice Cream with Strawberries & a Thick Graham Cracker Swirl formerly Primary Berry Graham

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_&_Jerry's_flavors 

You're welcome.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2007)

I think I've been wasting my life... this article on Wikipedia lists all the retired flavors of Ben and Jerry's... wtf? I would've like to have sampled some of these flavors... *Candy Bar Crunch, Chocolate Gingersnap, Cinnamon, Double Chocolate Fudge Swirl, Jalapeno Lime, Marble Mint Chunk, Reverse Chocolate Chunk...*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retired_Ben_&_Jerry's_flavors


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh, that makes me really miss Chocolate Cherry Garcia and Wavy Gravy. Great flavors. Would also have loved to try Wild Maine Blueberry.


----------



## William (Nov 4, 2007)

The Ben & Jerry Flavor Graveyard 

http://www.benjerry.com/halloween/flavor_graveyard.cfm


William




Fuzzy said:


> I think I've been wasting my life... this article on Wikipedia lists all the retired flavors of Ben and Jerry's... wtf? I would've like to have sampled some of these flavors... *Candy Bar Crunch, Chocolate Gingersnap, Cinnamon, Double Chocolate Fudge Swirl, Jalapeno Lime, Marble Mint Chunk, Reverse Chocolate Chunk...*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retired_Ben_&_Jerry's_flavors


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 4, 2007)

I love this thread - mine's two scoops of cookie dough please!

Em, what have you been doing for the past 23 years??


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 4, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> I love this thread - mine's two scoops of cookie dough please!
> 
> Em, what have you been doing for the past 23 years??



Eating substandard ice cream, I bet!


j/k, I <3 you, Em. :wubu:


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 4, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Eating substandard ice cream, I bet!
> 
> 
> j/k, I <3 you, Em. :wubu:



Quite! Had we known we might have been able to act sooner.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 4, 2007)

AmeriCone Dream....so fantastische


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 4, 2007)

Glad you found it, Em.




It really is the best ice cream I ever tasted, although I can't always afford it. Another plus is that they don't use milk w/ rBST or BGH in it. It's all win-win!!


----------



## Friday (Nov 4, 2007)

Mishe, Wiki says that 'Marsha' has morphed into 'S'mores'.

My favorite is in the graveyard. Rain Forest Crunch, how I love thee, the pinnacle of ice cream goodness. Until I tasted you I couldn't understand the joys of devouring an entire pint standing between the freezer and the silverware drawer.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 4, 2007)

Friday said:


> Mishe, Wiki says that 'Marsha' has morphed into 'S'mores'.
> 
> My favorite is in the graveyard. Rain Forest Crunch, how I love thee, the pinnacle of ice cream goodness. Until I tasted you I couldn't understand the joys of devouring an entire pint standing between the freezer and the silverware drawer.



Oh, that's right! I wish they'd bring Rainforest Crunch back. I know where to find the candy, but it's just not the same.


----------



## William (Nov 4, 2007)

Go to the Graveyard and ask them to bring it back 

William



out.of.habit said:


> Oh, that's right! I wish they'd bring Rainforest Crunch back. I know where to find the candy, but it's just not the same.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 4, 2007)

William said:


> Go to the Graveyard and ask them to bring it back
> 
> William



You can do that?! Crazy. I love it. Thanks, William.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm a BIG FAN of Rolo ice cream personally. :eat2:


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Friday said:


> Mishe, Wiki says that 'Marsha' has morphed into 'S'mores'.
> 
> My favorite is in the graveyard. Rain Forest Crunch, how I love thee, the pinnacle of ice cream goodness. Until I tasted you I couldn't understand the joys of devouring an entire pint standing between the freezer and the silverware drawer.



What is s'mores?


----------



## Friday (Nov 5, 2007)

You take a marshmallow and roast it over a campfire until it's a beautiful, golden brown. Then you sandwich that hot, gooey marshmallow between two graham crackers with a couple of squares of chocolate (it was always Hershey's when we were kids). They're so good that you always want s'more (some more).


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 5, 2007)

Try the Fossil Fuel flavor. I'm smacking my lips just thinking about it now. Itty bitty fudge dinosaurs in sweet cream ice cream. Glarrrrggh! Delicious and a half.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 5, 2007)

We have very many less ice cream flavours here, in Ben & Jerry's and Haagen Dazs  . However, we DO have Cherry Garcia, thank goodness! What I REALLY want though, is for Haagen Dazs Rum n Raisin to be available here in the UK!!


----------



## Emma (Nov 5, 2007)

The flavours I've seen here so far are; phish food, caramel choo choo (or chew chew I can't remember), peice of cake and cookie dough. Nik has some choo choo left in the freezer that I really think I might eat for breakfast but I'm a bit affraid he may kill me  

Sod it, I'm off to get the ice cream


----------



## RevolOggerp (Nov 5, 2007)

I like the chocolate/caramel swirl vanilla ice cream from B&J.

Now, I stick with Blue Bell... delicious!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 5, 2007)

*HALF BAKED IS THE BESTEST!!!!!!

*It's chocolate ice cream with chunks of cookie dough (YUM!!!) and brownies.....omg, so good. I have only have 1 pint in the house cos I would keep eating it until I couldn't move!

Ben and Jerry's is a life saver during break ups, financial hard time, monthly cravings, and family issues. Tis better than any drug in the world!


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 5, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> What is s'mores?



This photo isn't as gooey as I'd have liked, but the internet is apparently lacking a wealth of macro shots of s'mores. Who knew?! (I'll work on that.)






This photo just seems like a brilliant idea, so I thought I'd post this too. 
S'mores Nachos!





Lovely gooey marshmallow-chocolate graham squares of happiness.


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 5, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> This photo isn't as gooey as I'd have liked, but the internet is apparently lacking a wealth of macro shots of s'mores. Who knew?! (I'll work on that.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! It looks a very interesting combination. I hope I try it someday, although it wouldn't be right to try it outside the US I think.


----------



## Jes (Nov 5, 2007)

phish food.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 5, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I always ignored people that said Ben and Jerrys is fantastic. I'm not a big icecream lover so I didn't bother because it's so expencive. I was wrong. I decided to finally try it last night. Chocolate brownie flavour. Bloody hell it's the best thing ever. I even woke my other half up at 6:30am this morning to see where was open to get some. I had to wait till about 1pm for another tub which was promptly eaten. MY GOD DELISH.



Your passion for Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Brownie ice cream is nothing less than.... inspirational!


----------



## Emma (Nov 5, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> Your passion for Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Brownie ice cream is nothing less than.... inspirational!



lol I've just text my fella at work to make sure he brings some back with him. I'm in love LOL


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 5, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> lol I've just text my fella at work to make sure he brings some back with him. I'm in love LOL



Quite right too!


----------



## Emma (Nov 5, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Quite right too!



and since we're having a power cut i think it's perfectly acceptable to eat it all in one go.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Nov 5, 2007)

Now I know what I'm doing for lunch. >.< All this ice cream reading has made me crazy! LOL


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh so you think you were missing out on something from not eating Ben & Jerry's? HA! Wait till you break down and order an Entannman's Crumb Cake. You can order them from Amazon - it is NIRVAVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best cake ever!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't feel bad, Em. I'm new to the B&J love, too. It was Stephen Colbert's Americone Dream that got me hooked. I haven't tried the other flavors (yet!) but I'm scoping them out for future ice cream needs.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 5, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: my absolute weakness when it comes to ice cream is *Breyers/Sarah Lee Strawberry Cheesecake Ice Cream*.... to die for! :eat2:


----------



## MLadyJ (Nov 5, 2007)

My 2 very favoritest flavors WERE RainForest Crunch and georgia peach....both have now been relegated to the grave yard..boo hiss..


----------



## William (Nov 5, 2007)

I guess if you are a good writer you could convince them 



http://www.benjerry.com/our_company/contact_us/forms/resurrect.cfm

William



out.of.habit said:


> You can do that?! Crazy. I love it. Thanks, William.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 5, 2007)

William said:


> I guess if you are a good writer you could convince them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha, we'll see how it goes! Thanks William! Here's what I sent:
_
This amazing flavor is the stuff of dreams. It used to be the one I'd always pick as a child, with the perfect blend of sweet and salt, and a gentle crunch of nuts and toffee. Why do I seem to recall that some of the proceeds went to preserving rainforests? Oh, it's just something you awesome folk and Ben&Jerry's seem to do, working for the betterment of the world.
You know what would better my world?
Bringing back your Rainforest Crunch ice cream. _


----------



## William (Nov 5, 2007)

The Dimension Forums alone could cause them to revive scores of old flavors 

William




out.of.habit said:


> Ha ha ha, we'll see how it goes! Thanks William! Here's what I sent:
> _
> This amazing flavor is the stuff of dreams. It used to be the one I'd always pick as a child, with the perfect blend of sweet and salt, and a gentle crunch of nuts and toffee. Why do I seem to recall that some of the proceeds went to preserving rainforests? Oh, it's just something you awesome folk and Ben&Jerry's seem to do, working for the betterment of the world.
> You know what would better my world?
> Bringing back your Rainforest Crunch ice cream. _


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2007)

I was at the store this evening.. trying to pick out a flavor.. for me.. and for the Mrs. Ended up picking the classics.. Chubby Hubby and Cookie Dough.


----------



## bluewine (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Betty, any new Wisconsin Residents on this site. West bend


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 5, 2007)

You guys are a bad influence on me. I picked up three kinds today: Vermonty Python, Dublin Mudslide and Dave Matthews Brownie Somethingorother.

Damn you, Dimensions!!!!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 5, 2007)

Gday Em,

I don't think we have B&J'S in Australia.

The best ice cream in the world can be found at Charmaine's icecream parlour here in Melbourne. It is Cinnamon icecream. Say no more.:smitten:

I actually love anything cinnamon.:smitten:


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm with you Fuzzy...love the Chubby Hubby!!


----------



## k1009 (Nov 6, 2007)

Haven't seen it here either. I used to be all about Homer Hudson ice cream, the one with pieces of mars bar in it, was so yummy, but can only find the chocolate one here now.

On the other hand, Connisseur creme brulee ice cream is not to be sneezed at. Achoo.


----------



## cactopus (Nov 6, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Ha ha ha, we'll see how it goes! Thanks William! Here's what I sent:
> _
> This amazing flavor is the stuff of dreams. It used to be the one I'd always pick as a child, with the perfect blend of sweet and salt, and a gentle crunch of nuts and toffee. Why do I seem to recall that some of the proceeds went to preserving rainforests? Oh, it's just something you awesome folk and Ben&Jerry's seem to do, working for the betterment of the world.
> You know what would better my world?
> Bringing back your Rainforest Crunch ice cream. _



To bad they sold out and it's not the same company as it used to be. Damn $uits. Now it's about which flavors make the mo$t Profit!


----------



## cactopus (Nov 6, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> You guys are a bad influence on me. I picked up three kinds today: Vermonty Python, Dublin Mudslide and Dave Matthews Brownie Somethingorother.
> 
> Damn you, Dimensions!!!!



I wonder if Vermonty Python is related to The Full Vermonty. I really liked the one with bits of honeycomb in honey ice cream... it had bees on the tub. It had bits of chocolate covered honey comb.


----------



## cactopus (Nov 6, 2007)

My current favorite ice cream is:

http://www.haagen-dazs.com/products/product.aspx?id=340

Sticky Toffee Pudding. It's just awesome. It's very much like a dish I had at a local restaurant to where I lived two apartments ago. They had a Sticky Date Cake dessert and this ice cream is like if you shoved it in the ice cream maker and waited for it to freeze.

I also mentioned the B&J's honey flavor:

Honey I'm Home
Honey Vanilla Ice Cream & Chunks of Fudge Covered Honeycomb

It's in the graveyard:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flavor_Graveyard (this link has descriptions)

I wonder if the Haagen Dazs honey flavor is good:
http://www.haagen-dazs.com/reserve/hlh.aspx


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 8, 2007)

I still mourn the long defunct "Rainforest Crunch." 

But Chubby Hubby, Chunky Monkey, Cocolate Mint Cookie and Cherry Garcia, sort of make up for it.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Nov 8, 2007)

cactopus said:


> ...
> 
> I also mentioned the B&J's honey flavor:
> 
> ...



Oh my god! I would love that flavor, I can just tell! I wish they would bring it back!!!

My current faves are 2 from B&J's....Creme Brulee (yummy crunchy bits totally make it), and a classic...Strawberry Cheesecake. Mmmmm, it has been entirely too long since I've indulged...:eat1:


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok I read all the posts and NOBODY listed MY favorite B&J and it makes me wonder if its just more popular here in the midwest or something. Its called "Everything But The" - its got........get ready..........Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, Heath Toffee Bar, White chocolate chunks (my fave, they need more), chocolate covered peanuts mixed in a swirl of chocolate and a swirl of vanilla ice cream. I've tried other B&J, but nothing seems to make me happier than this one. Its been my GO TO for years now!! 

The Sticky Toffee Pudding was the first and only Haagan Daaz I've tried and I really enjoyed it although I would have liked it to be richer, however B&J is more my style and I will not stray again.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 17, 2007)

I worship the cow pastures Ben and Jerry walk on!!

My Favees, in no particular order:

Cinnamon Buns
Peach Cobbler
Mint Cookie (sort of like mint choc chip & cookies and cream in ONE!)
Strawberry Cheesecake
Dublin Mudslide
Everything but the....
Karamel Sutra
Coffee Heath Bar Crunch

well shoot..I should really just put every one I've ever tasted on here....

And, I feel pretty sad about all the delicious sounding flavors in the graveyard that I never got to try, or ever KNEW about until it was too late. 

R.I.P Bovinity Divinity..you are missed!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Nov 17, 2007)

My favorite Ben & Jerry's......Creme Brulee mmmmm its yummy, but my all time favorite is Karamel Sutra omg the whole middle is caramel I LOVE CARAMEL, not the chewy caramel though I feel like I'm gonna break my jaw on that! the caramel that pours like honey and makes me orgasm!! YES! YES!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Nov 17, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> Ok I read all the posts and NOBODY listed MY favorite B&J and it makes me wonder if its just more popular here in the midwest or something. Its called "Everything But The" - its got........get ready..........Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, Heath Toffee Bar, White chocolate chunks (my fave, they need more), chocolate covered peanuts mixed in a swirl of chocolate and a swirl of vanilla ice cream. I've tried other B&J, but nothing seems to make me happier than this one. Its been my GO TO for years now!!
> 
> The Sticky Toffee Pudding was the first and only Haagan Daaz I've tried and I really enjoyed it although I would have liked it to be richer, however B&J is more my style and I will not stray again.


Not sure if you know this but Sticky Toffee Pudding flavor by Haagan Daaz was choosen in a taste testing competition between 3 contestants. People who tasted them in a mall I think, not sure where exactly though, decided the flavor. Just thought you might like that little bit of info  I watched it on TV, it wasn't the flavor I would of choosen though, it was fun to watch however.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Nov 17, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh so you think you were missing out on something from not eating Ben & Jerry's? HA! Wait till you break down and order an Entannman's Crumb Cake. You can order them from Amazon - it is NIRVAVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Best cake ever!


Girl are they ever!!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 17, 2007)

Ben and Jerry's is pure love!
They make this oatmeal cookie flavored ice cream that I could pretty much eat until I explode.
Sooooo delicious!


----------



## Emma (Nov 17, 2007)

I've tried chocolate brownie, caramel chew chew and now cookie dough. Brownie wins by MILES lol, though I wanna try the half baked soon. I still can't get my head around eating..raw..?.. cookie dough! madness.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 18, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Not sure if you know this but Sticky Toffee Pudding flavor by Haagan Daaz was choosen in a taste testing competition between 3 contestants. People who tasted them in a mall I think, not sure where exactly though, decided the flavor. Just thought you might like that little bit of info  I watched it on TV, it wasn't the flavor I would of choosen though, it was fun to watch however.



Yes I saw the show on food network last year and finally started seeing the product in the stores which is what made me buy it. There was defiantely some other flavors when they did the show that I wanted to try! They're getting ready to shoot a new one too so keep your eyes open. I saw they were advertising that they were looking for the new flavor again.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 18, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I've tried chocolate brownie, caramel chew chew and now cookie dough. Brownie wins by MILES lol, though I wanna try the half baked soon. I still can't get my head around eating..raw..?.. cookie dough! madness.



OMG you can't eat raw cookie doeugh? You are missing out on one of the best things life has to offer.......

Funny story, I work with this 62 y/o woman who is constantly telling everyone how to live their lives. It was especially annoying while I was pregnant........she just wouldn't stop hounding me! I'd put sugar in my tea, she'd say Sugar isn't good for you or the baby! Shit like that day in day out. One day she saw I was eating raw cookie dough while I'm a good 7 months pregnant.........she said to me "You do realize your eating raw cookie dough and your pregnant don't you?" ..........Uh yea thats why I made it. She then says "well as long as you THINK you know what your doing since it HAS raw eggs in it".................I was sooo pissed! I said "Yes Dot, I realize it and I"m sure I'm not the only pregnant woman to eat raw cookie dough and survive unharmed!" Give me a break bitch! 

Seriously just try one bite........one bite and you will realize all is glorious. This is my favorite pissed off comfort food. Just grap a spoon & dig in. It has to be homeade or the bagged kind where you just add water & eggs. But it just doesn't taste the same getting the already made kind in the tube or squares.


----------



## Emma (Nov 19, 2007)

I did try the cookie dough, and it's OK but when I'm eating it my mind is like "wtf are you doing, thats got raw eggs in and it's not cooked" Is that a usual thing to eat in the US? I've never heard of anyone eating cookie dough here lol


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Nov 19, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> Yes I saw the show on food network last year and finally started seeing the product in the stores which is what made me buy it. There was defiantely some other flavors when they did the show that I wanted to try! They're getting ready to shoot a new one too so keep your eyes open. I saw they were advertising that they were looking for the new flavor again.


I'm hopeing they bring the flavor that came in second back......I can't remember the name of it though :doh: grrrrrr I'll definately be looking for it


----------



## Friday (Nov 19, 2007)

The one on that show that I wanted to try was the toasted coconut sesame brittle. Can't remember if that one was second or third but I think there was a cannolli one too.

Yes Em, I think nearly any kid that's grown up in America has eaten cookie dough. My favorite is a butter cookie that I make. Do they not have Caesar salads in the UK? :huh:


----------



## Emma (Nov 19, 2007)

Friday said:


> The one on that show that I wanted to try was the toasted coconut sesame brittle. Can't remember if that one was second or third but I think there was a cannolli one too.
> 
> Yes Em, I think nearly any kid that's grown up in America has eaten cookie dough. My favorite is a butter cookie that I make. Do they not have Caesar salads in the UK? :huh:



Yeah, thats my fav kind


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 19, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Yeah, thats my fav kind



mayonnaise has raw egg in it.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh man, just realised I probably shouldnt have posted about mayonnaise, you'll be throwing it in the bin now :doh:


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 19, 2007)

Friday said:


> The one on that show that I wanted to try was the toasted coconut sesame brittle. Can't remember if that one was second or third but I think there was a cannolli one too.



I totally wanted the cannoli to win Yummo! They should have brought out all top 3 flavors cuz they were all kick ass! 

I went to the HD website and this is what I found. Its already done and over with the new flavors, apparently they didn't air the show or make a show. Here were the top ten flavor finalists - 

Carmelized Pear & Toasted Pecan
Lemon Pudding Cake
Coffee Cake Crumble
Bittersweet Chocolate Pisatchio
Liikoi Butter w/ Macadamia nuts
Ginger Cashew Crunch (now this one sounds good!)
Bluberry Belgian Waffle (I would have tried this one too)
Cafe' Mocha Biscotti Crunch
Zinfully Chocolate
Coco y Cacao

Apparently Camelized Pear & Toasted Pecan won because they're offering it as "Limited Edition" from August through September this year........does anyone else think it sounds unappealing? I wouldn't try it. I wish they would have made another show...........

I've only tried HD once and that was for the new flavor Sticky Toffee Pudding and I wasn't that impressed. I'll be faithful to my B&J since they've been so good to me in the past. Did anyone see the food network show where they aired the history of the feud between HD & B&J? That was verrrrrrrry interesting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma (Nov 20, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Oh man, just realised I probably shouldnt have posted about mayonnaise, you'll be throwing it in the bin now :doh:



lol Yup, for a few weeks until I forget. 

Like when my friend told me milk had puss in it. haha


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 21, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> We have very many less ice cream flavours here, in Ben & Jerry's and Haagen Dazs  . However, we DO have Cherry Garcia, thank goodness! What I REALLY want though, is for Haagen Dazs Rum n Raisin to be available here in the UK!!



I will pray for you. 
Although I am a huge (literally) fan of all things B&J, I would happily trade it all for a lifetime supply of HD Rum Raisin!!!


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 21, 2007)

I just picked up B&J's Pistachio Pistachio this morning - thought I'd branch out in trying new flavors instead of my old faves - I'll report back in later........


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 21, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> I will pray for you.
> Although I am a huge (literally) fan of all things B&J, I would happily trade it all for a lifetime supply of HD Rum Raisin!!!




You are hearby banned from the thread! You are a traitor!!!!:eat2:


----------



## Emma (Nov 22, 2007)

I tried peice of cake yesterday. gross gross.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 22, 2007)

Has anyone mentioned Ben & Jerry's Brownie Batter???? Food of the Gods!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 22, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Has anyone mentioned Ben & Jerry's Brownie Batter???? Food of the Gods!



Ooh Ooooh Ooooooh! I totally agree miss Nancy. Although I love all B&J flavors, this is THE best. :wubu:


----------



## baines (Nov 24, 2007)

ok..i dont post on here much but i feel i had to=)


i really really dont like ben and jerrys...


its foul..iv tried every flavour and i cannot get on with it


praline and cream Haagen daaz is where its at for me=)

get it down ya=) its LUUUUSH!

and im done!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 25, 2007)

Almost anything Haagen Dasz or Ben & Jerry's is good, IMO, and I like Breyer's too. Haagen Dasz, to me, is a slightly better ice cream than B&J but B&J generally has cooler flavor combinations and their chocolate chunks rule. :eat1: :happy:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 25, 2007)

I actually forgot I have a one of those larger containers of Cherry Garcia. My pathetic Saturday night just got a bit brighter


----------

